
Show HN: Free Cloud9 with Docker and Rackspace Carina - flyinprogramer
http://continuousfailure.com/post/carina_cloud9/
======
carolynvs
Very cool! :-)

I am one of the authors of dvm and was curious why you created a symbolic link
to docker after using dvm to install it. dvm should have put the 1.9.1 docker
directory on your path, making the symlink unnecessary. If that did not work,
I would love to know more about problem.
[https://github.com/getcarina/dvm/issues](https://github.com/getcarina/dvm/issues)

------
NetStrikeForce
Nice guide, I didn't know Carina was so easy tu use.

You could make it a bit more awesome without publicly exposing the service,
but making it still reachable for you. If you check my submission history
you'll see a couple examples of how we enable Docker containers to be even
better with overlay networking :)

Congratulations for the article!

------
mayli
Carina doesn't allow privileged mode, but Eclipse che needs that. :(

